# Best Uber Lyft Clone



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

I'm getting ready to offer private rides and looking for the best inexpensive Uber type app.

CodeCanyon has a few. One for $199 that looks promising but anyone using a clone app that has any recommendations ?


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

You'll need to spend about $100 on a doctors appointment and get a prescription for Adderall™ XR. There's no way to do this job without taking prescription stimulants.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You'll need to spend about $100 on a doctors appointment and get a prescription for Adderall™ XR. There's no way to do this job without taking prescription stimulants.


Ian unless you have something of value to add ..stay off my threads


----------



## G.S.M. (Oct 28, 2019)




----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

dauction said:


> Ian unless you have something of value to add ..stay off my threads


OK I'm sorry


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

dauction said:


> I'm getting ready to offer private rides and looking for the best inexpensive Uber type app. CodeCanyon has a few. One for $199 that looks promising but anyone using a clone app that has any recommendations ?


It's just so sad that only one person replied though. If you would have let me carry on on this thread it probably would have received 100 replies and you probably would have gotten more substantive replies and recommendations that you were originally seeking.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> It's just so sad that only one person replied though. If you would have let me carry on on this thread it probably would have received 100 replies and you probably would have gotten more substantive replies and recommendations that you were originally seeking.


Seriosely ..go away &#8230;.I will not play your stupid games. You have a lot of people fooled but not me. Act like an Adult

And No I wouldn't have gotten more substantial replies because their probably less than a handful of people on this forum that use a Uber clone to perform their side runs.

I am looking at 2 Solutions for anyone that is serious about running Uber clone ..passenger app , driver app and admin panel

I have purchased 1 of them for $114 but it needs some additional programing ..

I am think about another one for $500 and For less than $800 I'll get them both up and running over the next month or so and make a decision on which works best ...few bugs etc..


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

dauction said:


> Seriosely ..go away &#8230;.I will not play your stupid games. You have a lot of people fooled but not me. Act like an Adult And No I wouldn't have gotten more substantial replies because their probably less than a handful of people on this forum that use a Uber clone to perform their side runs.
> I am looking at 2 Solutions for anyone that is serious about running Uber clone ..passenger app , driver app and admin panel I have purchased 1 of them for $114 but it needs some additional programing .. I am think about another one for $500 and For less than $800 I'll get them both up and running over the next month or so and make a decision on which works best ...few bugs etc..


You have no choice but to let me control the narrative in here.

Now listen. Have the passenger quote the trip from the Uber app and charge them what you want based off of that. The lowest that people will go in my market is 20% below what the ride would otherwise cost on-platform.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You have no choice but to let me control the narrative in here.
> 
> Now listen. Have the passenger quote the trip from the Uber app and charge them what you want based off of that. The lowest that people will go in my market is 20% below what the ride would otherwise cost on-platform.


You have no idea what you are even talking about do you ?


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Better do what he says, Bro. IRM don't play.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

You want to seriously procure a taxi app and I guarantee that you will be fiddling with it the whole time and probably won't even be able to get it to work. Plus those apps use triangulation when pinpointing your location and not the phone's gps. So basically when you're in a section of town with cell-phone repeaters installed in the tall buildings your location will get so out of whack you won't even be able to see straight!


----------



## peteyvavs (Nov 18, 2015)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> You'll need to spend about $100 on a doctors appointment and get a prescription for Adderall™ XR. There's no way to do this job without taking prescription stimulants.


Ian be very careful with adderall, I know 2 people who had strokes using that zhyt


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

An app is useless without leads. A cheap is even more useless. I am marketing no app needed. Just call, text, or book on my Facebook page. 

People don’t care about an app. And I am still laughing about a $100 and even a $500 app. I want my shit to work and you get what you pay for.


----------



## Ian Richard Markham (Jan 13, 2019)

#professoruber said:


> An app is useless without leads. A cheap is even more useless. I am marketing no app needed. Just call, text, or book on my Facebook page. People don't care about an app. And I am still laughing about a $100 and even a $500 app. I want my shit to work and you get what you pay for.


Yea no apps are stupid and never work unless you pay tons and tons of money. For you maybe a scheduling app that does not require the customer to download anything. But that would be as far as you need to go.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Ian Richard Markham said:


> Yea no apps are stupid and never work unless you pay tons and tons of money. For you maybe a scheduling app that does not require the customer to download anything. But that would be as far as you need to go.


Yup! Facebook does all I need for booking and scheduling. It also integrates nicely with my gmail as well. And it's free!

All these fools want to go private but realistically without a network of drivers, you would be limited on the number of rides or you would have to charge black prices to sustain.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Yup! Facebook does all I need for booking and scheduling. It also integrates nicely with my gmail as well. And it's free!
> 
> All these fools want to go private but realistically without a network of drivers, you would be limited on the number of rides or you would have to charge black prices to sustain.


Ummm &#8230; I have a Network of a few thousand passengers already ..

Also no one is going private , I am adding a Base to supplement Uber andLyft ...

You all ***** and moan about UIber and Lyft taking 50% of Fare ..so do something about it instead of being a snowflake

On a $10 ride where we are paid $5 , I will collect $10 all the while you will be calling others fools



Ian Richard Markham said:


> OK I'm sorry


No your not ..if you really wanted to apologize you would have maned up and left my thread alone.. of course you suckered others into believing you are sorry ... Be a Man Ian...and Go away and quit hijacking other peoples thread simply because you are insecure and need attentiaon


----------



## Fuzzyelvis (Dec 7, 2014)

dauction said:


> I'm getting ready to offer private rides and looking for the best inexpensive Uber type app.
> 
> CodeCanyon has a few. One for $199 that looks promising but anyone using a clone app that has any recommendations ?


I don't understand why you need an app to offer private rides.


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

dauction said:


> Ummm &#8230; I have a Network of a few thousand passengers already ..
> 
> Also no one is going private , I am adding a Base to supplement Uber andLyft ...
> 
> ...


First and foremost, I don't do $5 rides. Secondly, without a network of drivers, your grand idea is useless.

Let me dumb this down for you. 47 rides at $40 each per week will yield a asset driver/car $100k per year. A driver to manage that rides wouldn't work without an app that focuses on drivers efficiencies and allows a driver/car to run non stop for 8 hours straight.

Sounds like you are ok with subpar earnings. $100k per year after expenses is like $70k per year if you are running efficiently. An app will never make you successful. Keep on being an ant.


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

Fuzzyelvis said:


> I don't understand why you need an app to offer private rides.


Hello Fuzzy .. Just makes it a lot easier (natural) for passengers as well as myself... same process as uber/Lyft ..Customer enters credit card # , books ride , ride shows up on my screen. I can accept or reject (I may be on a long Uber drive) .

I get paid securely (no cash to collect) .

Nothing difficult about the APPS from a coding stand point and it's a professional way to run .

IF I wanted too I could add Drivers and collect 25% .. no intention too at this point ..but even if I am going on vacation for a couple weeks I could have other drivers running ..I just add them to the admin panel.

I will not do private rides off the books, just too much financial risk .

Commercial Insurance and a app so passengers can order rides (I don't want people calling me for rides ) ..just use the APP like they normally would

The App makes it a private ride as well instead of plastered all over facebook

and last but not least ... when I am Done driving I have a real business with a real portfolio of CUSTOMERS = Value ..

I can sell MY Business to another drivers that wants instant revenues that pay far more than Uber/Lyft


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> First and foremost, I don't do $5 rides. Secondly, without a network of drivers, your grand idea is useless.
> 
> Let me dumb this down for you. 47 rides at $40 each per week will yield a asset driver/car $100k per year. A driver to manage that rides wouldn't work without an app that focuses on drivers efficiencies and allows a driver/car to run non stop for 8 hours straight.
> 
> Sounds like you are ok with subpar earnings. $100k per year after expenses is like $70k per year if you are running efficiently. An app will never make you successful. Keep on being an ant.


First and Foremost you need to listen before you speak ... I live in a MARKET with 3 Colleges within 10 miles of each other. My Market is ..the longest run is 20 minutes . In My Market we ANT because it is what the Market demands .

So now that I have educated you on that , lets move on to rides and Fares.

In My Market a $12 fare for the passengers is about average .. and I do 20-25 runs a day . (in 8 hours)

To do 20-25 runs a Day you NEED an AP.. you cant be on the Phone, you cant use Facebook etc.. you need a Dispatcher or an APP .. an APP IS a Dispatcher

I have a flow of a couple thousand "regular" riders (college students without a lot of money).. that would be excited to save $2 a ride (twice a day) 20 days a month by simply Logging onto My App instead of Ubers app.

So how Fuuuucking simple that it is?


----------



## #professoruber (Feb 19, 2018)

Lolz!



dauction said:


> First and Foremost you need to listen before you speak ... I live in a MARKET with 3 Colleges within 10 miles of each other. My Market is ..the longest run is 20 minutes . In My Market we ANT because it is what the Market demands .
> 
> So now that I have educated you on that , lets move on to rides and Fares.
> 
> ...


I will post my earnings if you post yours. A business planned around college kids. Genius!


----------



## dauction (Sep 26, 2017)

#professoruber said:


> Lolz!
> 
> A business planned around college kids. Genius!


I know right ..I look at all these college bars and selling lots of cheap drinks to 30,000 students ..when they could simply sell expensive drinks to the non existent wealthy market


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

dauction said:


> I'm getting ready to offer private rides and looking for the best inexpensive Uber type app.
> 
> CodeCanyon has a few. One for $199 that looks promising but anyone using a clone app that has any recommendations ?


Nice Idea. I did thought about it a lot. Only one thing that will give you big trouble is your location and pick up location where you will loose your money on gas and time. A very few riders mean you might not earn anything day. 
The only best thing you should consider is to do like city taxi. I don't know nothing about city rules in this matter.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm certain that I'm not the only one here that thinks you're delusional, but you know what...


----------

